# For my beautiful little Maggie



## mainstreet (Aug 28, 2006)

My little girl Maggie had some sort of illness that I was going to take her to the vet for. But poor baby didn't make it through the night. Her sister Lola misses her a great deal. I was able to bury Maggie in my dad's front yard. My boyfriend and I buried her with some Apple Blossom seeds that we look forward to seeing bloom. A small blue cross and a circle of rocks decorates her grave. We all miss her. My fathers landlord died, my dog died, my mother died, and Lola died. These are very hard times but I know that they are all happier where they are now.

I love you Maggie


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

awww, It will be okay. You sound tough, You can get through this


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

That seems like a lot to go through, I can't even imagine how tough that is for you. I am sure they are all at a better place, and I am sure that Maggie knew you loved her, and definitely misses you too


----------



## mainstreet (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you guys. Now my top priority is to keep her sister happy. *sigh*


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

So sorry for you, it's awful losing so much. Our thoughts are with you.


----------

